# Captagon anyone ever tried this?



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/carmendrahl/2015/11/21/what-you-need-to-know-about-captagon-the-drug-of-choice-in-war-torn-syria/amp/

little bit of info on it, doesn't seem very popular in this country just wondered if anyone has used it before


----------

